# Adding Bluetooth audio to Audi navigation plus



## techbananas (Aug 12, 2017)

Hello everyone, i have recently picked up a 2009 Audi TT MK2 S-line and I have been trying to work out how to stream bluetooth audio to my Audi navigation plus head unit. I bought a bluetooth dongle thing with a AMI connection only to find out my car does not have an AMI socket. Can anyone point me in the right direction of what i need to do/buy to get bluetooth audio working in my car, i'm running out of ideas.

Thanks in advance.

Si


----------



## techbananas (Aug 12, 2017)

Bump


----------



## ReTTro fit (Nov 9, 2014)

Only way is to Get yourself an AMI unit 
Or an 
iPod dock unit ( basic )

Unless you go for a simple aux Bluetooth

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ashfinlayson (Oct 26, 2013)

If you have don't already have AMI then it's quite an expensive mod, cheapest way to do it properly would be to get an aftermarket head unit. Apparently these are good if you've got Bose

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/XTRONS-7-...TT-/182293504491?_trksid=p2141725.m3641.l6368


----------



## techbananas (Aug 12, 2017)

Thank you for the advice guys, I think a new head unit might be the best option as the Navigation plus is very dated! I just need to decide which one is best now


----------



## ADB (May 7, 2002)

techbananas said:


> Thank you for the advice guys, I think a new head unit might be the best option as the Navigation plus is very dated! I just need to decide which one is best now


Apart from the slighly poorer audio and slight 'noise' due to poor antenna shielding (I think?) the worst part about any of the Android units I have seen and used is the poor/lack of integration with the car's systems & DIS. For me this is a step backwards and annoys me every time I get in the car.

As a head unit alone the XTRONS PF75ATTAR I have is quite good. Its effectively an Android 5.1 Tablet with a car head unit attached. I use TomTom Go for navigation, the proprietary Radio app, the proprietary Music app for MP3's stored on the SD card and CDs/DVDs and the proprietary Bluetooth app for hands-free phonecalls (plus the OBDII adapter and the Torque app). I also use Google Play Music, however the SWC's don't work for this and only really work for the proprietary apps (although you can use the Xposed app to try and work around this).
Its not the fastest Tablet I have used, mainly as a result of the Google services if you add your Google account to it. There are replacement ROMs for it that speed things up and you can replace the Google services for the alternative 'MicroG' that reduces the google functionality but still lets you connect to google Play, download apps etc. Some ROMs (Malaysk) have this built-in.
As its an Android tablet there are literally thousands of apps you could run on it so you can run whatever SatNav app you want - even just Google Maps.

My main issue is with what appears on the DIS - or doesn't or is intermittent. You get the radio frequency most of the time, volume sometimes appears when you change the volume, if an SD card is playing it tells you the track number and the time its been playing and that's about it. Sometimes it just doesn't display anything, other times it sticks.
With the RNS-E you get the radio station details (or at least what it can fit in the DIS), the name of the MP3 if its on the SD card, who is calling you on the phone when using the Audi bluetooth and SatNav directions. Its all just neater and cleaner. That being said the RNS-E is years behind - its clunky trying to set an address, the map display is crap, you can't update the maps apart from with the official Audi updates, there are no POIs apart from what comes on the DVD disk.

There are newer & faster head units available with Android 6.0 and 7.1 now I believe, however they use the same MCU so suffer from the same integration issues. I am currently considering replacing the SoM in mine from a PX3 with 1GB DRAM to a PX5 with 2GB DRAM as its just a board swap. This will improve the speed and will give me Android 6.0 or maybe 7.1, however all the integration issues will be the same.

Just so you know..

Andy


----------

